# current litters - quest for broken marked hairless



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Have got 2 litters and one more due anytime soon.

First litter:
Paired up my Blue lad Feral to his Black sibling Lucy-fer 
- with a view to broken marked hairless.
There's ONE broken marked baby in there so least I know they both def. carry broken from mom.
Fingers super crossed this little pirate babe turns out hairless !









Rest of the pile are Blacks and Blues I think.

Second litter:
Not exactly planned. 
Acquired 3 hairless girls (will go post some pics these ladies are lovely!)
One was already pregnant - from someone who had some of my mice previously.
SO the father is actually Ferals cream brother.
These guys are Xmas babies born on Christmas night.

Third one due is my Red eyed white girl Angel 
- slightly off white = Cream ??

Put back to Fuzzy-Hairless dad Halo and due to pop anytime soon.

Bit of a baby boom over here ATM !


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope you get that broken hairless! They all seems great.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

you can spot the hairless from very young by looking at their whiskers, a hairless/fuzzy will have ether no whiskers or very tight to wavy ones ( depending on the coat they will end up having)

I could never get marked hairless but have a lovely group of marked fuzzys/sheepy ( i say sheepy as they are beond fuzzy and look like sheep that need sheering lol)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You must be talking about fuzzy hairless (fz/fz) because real hairless (hr/hr) don't have whiskers (whiskers are a form of hair).


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

All mine are fuzzy-hairless here at the minute rather than 'true' hairless.
- in varying degrees of fuzzy-ness. 

All look furry int his litter though do have 3 fuzzy hairless in me xmas night litter.
2 brokens but one is VERY light and doesn't photograph well with my phone cam.
Cuteness, but pot luck as to if they're carrying fuzzy-hairless.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

New pics today

litter 1:

Girls


























Xmas litter -got a surprise - There's patterned in there !!



















Had a peek at litter 3 and possibly some red eyed fuzzy-hairless

Happy bunny


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

they are all very cute..


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

So cute! I love wittle mice! Their so cute!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like pink hairless /fuzzies the best.Have you seen any hairless hamsters yet?I haven't but apparently they are out there.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the hairless Syrians from the photos I've seen. I could easily be persuaded to get some but have never heard of anyone in the UK with them


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

SarahC said:


> I like pink hairless /fuzzies the best.Have you seen any hairless hamsters yet?I haven't but apparently they are out there.


Only in photos for the main.
Years ago I did but he was only hairless due to health / allergy issues.

The Americans have the proper hairless gene to play with but not seen or heard of that over here as yet. Believe there are various health issues as with other hairless animals though.

Hairless or rather fuzzy hairless could be being produced somewhere, not complicated. 
Don't think the majority of those in the Hamster fancy would be keen on the idea mind.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

> Don't think the majority of those in the Hamster fancy would be keen on the idea mind


they aren't in the mouse fancy and the cavy club has banned them.Not sure what the rat club thinks,I had a few problems with eyes in the hairless rats.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hairless rats are banned from NFRS shows. They tend to evoke strong opinions from people  Tailess are also banned.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for that julie,now we know.Only acceptable hairless seems to be cats ,which I also love and dogs.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to admit to being a little freaked out by hairless animals, especially hairless mice!!

If anyone has seen the film 'Witches' with Angelica Housten in it will know why... damn that film used to scare me as a kid!

Willow xx


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

At least one regional club (The Yorkshire Rat Club) has put on a special class for hairless in the past, Sarah. Dumbo rats caused a hell of a controversy when they first appeared on the scene too. LSCMRC used to have a special unstandardised class where dumbos could be shown as the NFRS had refused to allow them, sometimes they had a different judge from the main show though  Now there are some really good examples out there that are rightly winning top honours at shows.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a strange fuzzy hairless rat lol


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

those pic of the baby mice are so cute


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Raindrop - is your fuzzy rat a double rex? (These are called patchwork hairless in some parts of the world). They look sort of threadbare, bit like a worn out teddy....


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes a bit when he was a baby he was fully furred then at abot 4-5 weeks went totally naked then at 7 weeks had some hair back he does have a few odd patches ok nakedness lol i just have him as a pet with his brother brought from a pet shop his brother is a blue roan. He started at a brown and white husky then went bald at 4 weeks then when the fur grew back at 6 weeks he was blue roan lol


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes a bit when he was a baby he was fully furred then at abot 4-5 weeks went totally naked then at 7 weeks had some hair back he does have a few odd patches ok nakedness lol i just have him as a pet with his brother brought from a pet shop his brother is a blue roan. He started at a brown and white husky then went bald at 4 weeks then when the fur grew back at 6 weeks he was blue roan lol


----------



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

These babies are super cute, can we have some more pics!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Most have gone to new homes now.
Still got a trio of girls I'm trying to tame down for someone before they go as pets. 
Plus 2 that am running on for myself which have baffled me a bit.
I had them down as male and they seem to be females...um.
Better than the other way around I suppose -they been housed alone so no mad panic.
Has knocked me back a bit though. :?

The Crazy trio: 
(Temp. named 'Pirate, Splodge and Pretty' - well I have to call them something !)




























My Troublesome Pair - pretty fuzzys whatever sex they decide they are !!

Red eyed Runt - 'Fluke' only ran this one on as it was so small yet so determined. 
Has sprouted like a weed - though is a still a pretty small moose.



















Sex ?










And my as yet un-named pretty 
(that odd colour again but in fuzzy - Stone ? 
Plus a light belly same as mom - wondering if this is 'fox' ?)



















Sex ? 
Thinking female after much looking at it.
Others have guessed female from pics but still...hmm.
I swear it looked like a lad a while ago.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They both look like girlies to me... any sign of nipples?

And hermaphrodites are known in the mouse world  I had a boy with nipples! lol

Willow xx


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi iv had that problem with my sheepy/fuzzy they are sooooooo hard to sex i sexed 5 wrong as boys as i couldnt see nippels and they had a buldge which looked like testicals so i kept them in with boys then one day i looked and they were in season and had been mated as the male had left his plug then i knew they were girls, it is easier to sex them when they are really young about 3-4 weeks but yes the one in the pics looks female.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

I tend to tell the sex of my fuzzys now by how much there bit sticks out if it sticks out loads then its a boy also when they get to 4 week the boys get huge balls so it is clear to see the sex.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe the colour is stone most of my babies are that colour this time too.










this is one of my babies at 5 weeks she is stone looks really pale in the pic but is alot darker now born 12th dec 09
pic below is of one of my other stone sheepy girls at 4 weeks born same time.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

They look female now...

Red eyed looks to have nipples - On the Fuzzy am still not sure.
Spent ages last night peering at the pair of them.

What started it was the runty red-eyed.
I got out and was like "oh look you've grown a bit more - and turned into a girl too !"
Got my other out to compare as kept that one as a future buck.
Got a shock when they both looked the bloomin same.
:shock:

Even fished out my *definite male* 'Feral' last night for a look at his behind.
Got me well fuddled.

Plus the trio of girls are giving me headaches - one is tame and sane.
BUT the other 2 are still rather bouncy pain-in-the-bottoms. 
Don't get why but still - one down two to go right ?

Sure there's some sort of conspiracy going on ATM...
My meeces seem determined to drive me round the bend.


----------

